# Scaly leg mites



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

I think both of my chickens have scaly leg mites. What should I do? I put Vaseline.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do I see raised scales on the back toe of the right foot? If yes, then they have them. 

Yeah, work in a good coverage of vaseline so it gets under any raised scales.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Chickens shed scales and usually there's another scale underneath the old one to take its place.
As far as the photos are concerned, it would be best to soak the feet in warm water for about 30 minutes. Then use an old toothbrush to gently scrub dirt and debris off the feet and legs to see exactly what you're dealing with.
If there are lifted scales containing mite feces "dirt" under the scale(s), gently scrub under the lifted scale as best as you can. Do this to all the lifted scales, then dry her feet and apply vaseline to the feet and legs as needed until the scales are laying flat.
Vaseline will smother the mites but it wont happen overnight. Be patient, it'll take time since the mites are buried feeding on tissue.


----------

